# flu flu's



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

*flu flus*

good question ttt


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

they work out of mine Wes


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

be careful
i totaled a wisker biscut on flu flus
the modern day ones shoot fine but we had some older ones and they messed up my arrows and my biscut
i shoot them through a recurve though


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the biscuit made when they were carolina archery products.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

What are you worried about happening? If your concern is that the featehrs will get caught up in the biscuit and get torn off, then just use fine, strong thread and wrap the front of the featehrs down tightly, coating the finished wrap in glue.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> What are you worried about happening? If your concern is that the featehrs will get caught up in the biscuit and get torn off, then just use fine, strong thread and wrap the front of the featehrs down tightly, coating the finished wrap in glue.


i tore up a biscut with them
they were old and not as thin at the base as the newer ones
they were my dads and the biscut wiskers got all jumbled up and never got them back in place
i was needing a new one anyways
if there new they will shoot fine
my dad doesent shoot vanes he shoots feathers through his and it does fine


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok...does anyone else have info on this?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> ok...does anyone else have info on this?


if you are shooting new ones that arent tore up
have at it


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> if you are shooting new ones that arent tore up
> have at it


what do i do when I use them for a while and they get tore up? I wouldnt mind having a drop away but i like the whisker biscuit cause you can basically move any way and the arrow will stay in it.


----------

